# American Idol: Deputy makes ass of himself in uniform



## K9Vinny (Sep 25, 2005)

Did any of you happen to catch the first episode of American Idol season 5? One of the first contestants tonight showed up in an Ohio, WV Sheriff's Department uniform and identified himself as a deputy sheriff (now don't make this a sheriff bashing thing...). He made a complete fool of himself trying to sing "I shot the Sheriff". He was laughed off stage. Does anyone else take offense when someone uses their uniform incorrectly? I feel like calling the Sheriff in WV tomorrow and bitching. I think this kid embarrassed us all. Any thoughts?


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

While I usually wouldn't get upset over something that doesn't _directly_ effect me, that really did piss me off last night. I don't see a real need to call because he's probably already in some hot water with his department since American Idol is shown nationally, someone has more then likely already told his superiors or the rat squad.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

I didn't catch the act but I saw the previews for it. I wasn't sure if it was an actual deputy's uniform or a security guard's. So did he like camp out for days in uniform or what? What a dork!

Sparkiness at it's finest. He was totally showing off and probably got some shit for it... but then again, who knows. I know of some smaller departments from podunk areas out-of-state that don't mind their officers wearing uniforms off duty to attend concerts for free or get free pizzas and stuff; they practically encourage it. Maybe they encouraged him to do it as well. :roll:


----------



## K9Vinny (Sep 25, 2005)

I took a good look at the uniform. The patch said Ohio County Sheriff's Department and the star looked legit. He was a young kid, probably a CO. Seems to me like a fireable offense.

P.S. I could see if he was a good singer and was serious (like the Marine from a couple seasons ago), but he just kept singing "I shot the sheriff..." over and over and over. No other lyrics. He couldn't have been serious. I'm sure he wore the uniform just to get on TV. Terrible judgement.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

nothing wrong with shooting the sheriff. if all sheriffs were shot then there would be no deputies.:baby13: :baby13: :baby13: :baby13: :baby13:


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

94c said:


> nothing wrong with shooting the sheriff. if all sheriffs were shot then there would be no deputies.:baby13: :baby13: :baby13: :baby13: :baby13:


LMAO!!!!


----------



## VTCOP (May 2, 2002)

Lame!


----------



## bbelichick (Aug 25, 2002)

The Marine gave me douche chills as well. Stand on your own merit. Don't drag your Service or Agency into it.

I remember a few years ago, a part timer in a tiny PD (Colrain PD) wore his Police shirt, no badge and a pair of jeans to some sort of rally in Boston (not police related)...He made the front page of the Globe. It was mortifying.


----------



## Clouseau (Mar 9, 2004)

bbelichick said:


> The Marine gave me douche chills as well. .


Glad to see you're ok. We hadn't heard from you since Saturday night and were a little worried.

Nice hit by watson though...


----------



## bbelichick (Aug 25, 2002)

I'[m taking it one day at a time. The worst part is the realization that the Pats would have Pittsburgh at Foxboro and a great chance at a 3rd Super Bowl.


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

Contine any discussion in this post (with video! )

http://www.masscops.com/forums/showthread.php?t=10936

:crazy:


----------

